# Best ocean/sea salt/beach scents



## sakura1024 (Jan 30, 2012)

A lot of the blends that I'm about to make are beachy types and I need a good ocean base. I'll add other notes on top of it, but I want an FO that really captures that sun, sand and salt smell (for M&P soap). Thanks!


----------



## newbie (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, Kentish Rain from BrambleBerry has the salty sea and water notes, but not a really sunny scent. If you have an idea how to add the sun, it might be worth a go.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 30, 2012)

I love Salty Sailor from Daystar. It smells like Cape Cod in a bottle to me- fresh, clean salty sea air. The salt really comes through for me.

For a good watery scent, I like Ahoy Matey, also from Daystar. I don't know why, but it doesn't really smell salty or oceany to my nose _at all _like Daystar's description says, as much as it smells like a realistic, fresh-water pond. As a matter of fact, it smells just like Ferrings Pond to me- a fresh water pond we used to go to in Massachusetts back when I was growing up.

Last but not least, WSP carries a Yankee dupe called Sun & Sand which I also love (can you tell I miss living by the ocean?    ). It smells just like a hot summer's day spent at Horseneck Beach in Westport, MA, complete with water, salt and suntan lotion.


IrishLass


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 31, 2012)

I haven't soaped this yet, but I think Peak's Ocean smells very, very similar OOB to Daystar's Salty Sailor (which I have soaped).


----------



## sakura1024 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks! I'll give those a try!


----------



## PrairieCraft (Jan 31, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> I haven't soaped this yet, but I think Peak's Ocean smells very, very similar OOB to Daystar's Salty Sailor (which I have soaped).



Good to know.  Peak FOs are usually really strong.  Neither the salty sailor nor the ahoy matey were strong enough for me.  I have a hard time smelling the "blue" scents.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 31, 2012)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> kharmon320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just an FYI - 
Peak's ocean riced pretty badly on me - (but I was new to soaping at the time - it's been years - and I soaped hot) so that might be something to take into conseration also. And after about 9 months, the scent was non-existent. 
I LOVE this scent for candles, absolutely love it - but I won't soap it anymore because of these problems...


----------



## kharmon320 (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that's disappointing.  I may have to try it with really cool temps and pre-mix with oils.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## krissy (Jan 31, 2012)

kharmon320 said:
			
		

> Well that's disappointing.  I may have to try it with really cool temps and pre-mix with oils.  Thanks for the heads up.



i have had some good results for keeping the scent in others that fade by putting 1 TBS of kaolin clay in a bowl and then letting my FO's soak into it. even on citrus scents that are hard to get to stay, i have had them stay when i put the clay in and let it sit for a while.


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm thinking of trying Mediterranean Sea Salt from Oregon Trails because it's supposed to not seize or fade and is popular to some degree.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 1, 2012)

BB also has one called Beach Breezes.  I haven't soaped with it, but OOB is smells very nice.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 1, 2012)

Maythorn said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of trying Mediterranean Sea Salt from Oregon Trails because it's supposed to not seize or fade and is popular to some degree.



I have that one, too. It's very lovely and it sticks _forever_ in my soap. It's a bit on the floral side to my nose, though- kinda like a feminine ocean scent, if you will.


IrishLass


----------



## Maythorn (Feb 2, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> Maythorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I might ask Suz for a little sample next time.  She's really good about including those with your order.  It's enough to make a teeny-weeny bar of soap with so you can see how the scent performs.  I definintely like the salty element in sea scents to be there.  Thanks Irish Lass!


----------



## honor435 (Feb 15, 2012)

I like ocean from peak, I did hp so I dont know how it does in cp, but I like the smell.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2012)

honor435 said:
			
		

> I like ocean from peak, I did hp so I dont know how it does in cp, but I like the smell.


It tends to rice/seize unfortunately. At least my soaps always have when I've tried to soap it. The warmer the temps the faster it moves...


----------



## Sharon in KY (Feb 21, 2012)

krissy said:
			
		

> kharmon320 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is good to know. What does the kaolin clay do for soap? Might be good to add all FO's in the clay before adding to soap.


----------



## kharmon320 (May 15, 2012)

Well, i did a lot of samples this weekend by mixing approx 1oz of soap batter with FO (equivalent to 0.7oz ppo).  The Ocean definitely accelerates trace, possibly would seize in a quicker moving recipe.  But, the most disappointing part is I can't smell anything at 48 hrs- nothing.  Hubby agreed there isn't any scent.  Maybe it's one that will bounce back, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## new12soap (May 15, 2012)

I just made salt bars with peak's ocean. Last time I used a peak scent I only used 0.5 oz ppo and it is still way too strong, so this time I used 0.3 oz ppo. I cooked the soap in the crockpot, when it was done I stirred in more coconut milk and the fragrance oil mixed in with 2 ounces of reserved oil. Then in went the salt quick stir stir and into the mold. This was last night, and this morning the smell is lovely...

If it rices or accelerates I must have missed that, but it smells sooooooo good, exactly like the ocean. I hope it sticks!


----------



## Lauren101 (Sep 5, 2021)

IrishLass said:


> I love Salty Sailor from Daystar. It smells like Cape Cod in a bottle to me- fresh, clean salty sea air. The salt really comes through for me.
> 
> For a good watery scent, I like Ahoy Matey, also from Daystar. I don't know why, but it doesn't really smell salty or oceany to my nose _at all _like Daystar's description says, as much as it smells like a realistic, fresh-water pond. As a matter of fact, it smells just like Ferrings Pond to me- a fresh water pond we used to go to in Massachusetts back when I was growing up.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, it doesn't look like Daystar is doing any more orders even though the website is still there. Is there any other fragrance that you recommend that has that clean salty sea air that smells like Cape Cod/Nantucket in a bottle? New England Atlantic Ocean has a vastly different scent than the Southern USA Atlantic Ocean. No suntan lotion just the ocean by Cape Cod/Nantucket smell. In addition, do you have any fragrance suggestions that make you feel like you are walking in the woods of New England when the leaves are turning color and falling? Gosh I miss New England lol

Thank you, 

Lauren


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi Lauren! I sent you a PM with an excellent recommendation, but I'll also post it here for everyone else: Ocean, an old Peak FO that is now sold by Keystone Candles smells exactly like Daystar's Salty Sailor to my nose....at least out of the bottle, anyway (I have a sample bottle of it but haven't soaped it yet). Here's the link to it: Ocean (PEAK) 


IrishLass


----------



## RevolutionSoap (Sep 20, 2021)

I have tons of Beach and Ocean scents. But my all-time favorite is kukui and lime!

"Crafter's Choice™ Kukui & Lime Fragrance Oil 208 - Wholesale Supplies Plus" Crafter


----------



## lucycat (Sep 21, 2021)

I use Celestial Sea from Pure Fragrances.  If my memory is right this was an old Flickers or Moonworks scent.  It is a nice ocean scent, minimal floral, notes, almost salty.   It accelerates but I can still do a hanger swirl with it.   I soap it at .85 oz ppo so I think it is pretty strong.   I also use Elements Downpour.  I really like it for a water scent but it isn't ocean; more feminine, like a downpour in a spring garden.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 21, 2021)

Oregon trails Mediterranean Sea Salt and Sweetcakes Karen's Ocean Rain are both lovely.


----------

